# Çështja kombëtare > Elita kombëtare >  Ndërron jetë mjekja nga Durrësi Anisa Dedja

## Albo

Një lajm tragjik vjen nga Durrësi. Mjekja onkologe, Anisa Dedja, është ndarë sot nga jeta në moshë shumë të re. Lajmi bëhet i ditur nga Urdhri i Mjekut Durrës, nëpërmjet një postimi në facebook, ku shkruajnë se mjekja vuante nga një sëmundje e rëndë. Fatkeqësisht mjekja nuk mundi ta fitonte betejën me sëmundjen. E reja kishte përfunduar studimet e larta në vitin 2018 në Fakultetin e Mjekësisë, të Tiranës, me rezultate të shkëlqyera.

Postimi:

Me dhimbje të thellë Urdhëri i Mjekut, Durrës, njofton ndarjen e parakohshme nga jeta pas një sëmundjeje të rëndë të Doktoreshë Anisa Dedja.

Dr. Anisa Dedja përfundoi studimet e larta në vitin 2018 në Fakultetin e Mjekësisë, të Tiranës, me rezultate të shkëlqyera.

Më pas u largua drejt Gjermanisë për të studime të mëtejshme në Onkologji. Sot la një vend bosh doktoresha jonë Anisa Dedja!

Rruga e jetës së saj, misioni i saj si mjeke e përkushtuar, energjia diellore që rrezatonte me të gjithë u pre në mes!

Me ikjen e saj të parakohshme la trishtimin dhe keqardhjen për jetën e saj të papërmbushur siç ajo dëshironte!

Urdhëri i Mjekut, Durrës përcjell ngushëllimet më të sinqerta për familjarët, miqtë dhe kolegët për këtë humbje të rëndë.

I paharruar qoftë kujtimi i saj

LAPSI

----------

